# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  स्पर्श

## garima

छोटी सी बात जो है ख़ास।

----------


## garima

स्पर्श। 
कैसा भी हो सकता है
अच्छा बुरा ममताभरा  प्यारभरा। गलत सोच का। भावना प्रकट करने का 
कैसा भी हो  उसके पीछे की भावना अच्छी हो जो की बहुत मायने रखती है।

----------


## garima

एक स्पर्श ममता का जो माँ बच्चे से दुलार व्यक्त करती है स्पर्श द्वारा
एक स्पर्श प्रेम का जो किसी से भी हो सकता है 
एक स्पर्श प्रेमी  प्रेमिका का जो भावना प्रकट करता है।
कहने का तातपर्य स्पर्श वो अहसास है जिससे अच्छा बुरा दोनों महसूस होता है।
एक छोटी सी बात शेयर करती हु 
छोटा सा दृष्टान्त जो है तो छोटा पर सार बड़ा है  
जाने

----------


## garima

सबको ये तो पता है राजा दशरथ की 3 रानिया थी ।कौशल्या , सुमित्रा, और केकई।सभी को ये भी पता होगा की केकई  ने श्री राम चंद्र जी को वनवास के लिए  कहा पर किसी को ये शायद ही पता होगा की  कौशल्या से ज्यादा अपनी सगी माँ से ज्यादा प्रेम केकई ने श्री राम जी को किया ।
भरत जी से भी ज्यादा । केकई माँ की तरह अपने फर्ज निभाती रही।
एक दिन जब रानी केकई श्री राम जी  के पास बैठी उन्हें दुलार दे रही थी तभी  मन्थरा   आई  रानी केकई  के साथ उनके  कक्ष में गई। और केके का हाथ पकड़ते हुए बोली रानी केकई राम को ही प्यार दुलार देती रहोगी की अपने पुत्र भरत के बारे में भी सोचोगी। 
केकई ने उत्तर दिया की सोचना क्या है चारो भाई इकट्ठे राज्यभार  सम्भालेंगे।
मन्थरा बोली सब राम का हो जायगा और बड़ी रानी होने के नाते कौशल्या का ।
तब केकई बोली ऐसा कुछ नहीं है 
पर जो टचिंग पॉवर से मन्थरा केकई के मन में नेगेटिविटी दे गई थी उसका असर तो होना ही था ।
जिसकी वजह से  रानी केकई की बुद्धि  पलट गई और जिस राम को वो अधिक प्रेम करती थी उसी के लिए वनवास मांग बैठी।

----------


## garima

ये था नेगेटिव स्पर्श ।जिससे मन्थरा ने केकई को दिया । 
इसलिए  ही कहते है   स्पर्श  बिन शब्द  का वो बोल है जो महसूस से समझा जाता है जिससे सामने वाले के अच्छे या गलत जो भी सोच है  वाइब्रेशनन द्वारा सामने वाले तक जरूर पहुँचती है ।

----------


## garima

धन्यवाद ।।।।

----------

